# Man wakes from coma with foreign accent



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/news/...oma-to-find-he-had-a-foreign-accent-1.1013449


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It says he slid on ice near Loch Lomond - guess we know what creature was responsible for THAT


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Strange but awesome.


----------

